
Second Life Architecture - The Grid - Anon84
http://highscalability.com/second-life-architecture-grid
======
icey
It's interesting that everything that happens in one area on the SL map is
processed on the same server.

Since everything processes there, "bad neighborhoods" could arise; the sort
where every resident has a ton of poorly-written scripts and a ton of object
prims floating around... That area would be noticeably slower than an area on
the next server where there might be an SL HOA, mandating certain behaviors.

~~~
nihilocrat
Heh, this has already happened, either intentionally or unintentionally.

See the screeshots in "Second Life uses MySQL" where you see tons of spheres
flying around: I haven't been on in years, but I remember there were various
devices people made to spawn thousands of objects at once and crash servers
(or "sims" as they are called).

------
jsmcgd
It appears that SL has had its growth significantly affected by the credit
crunch:

<http://secondlife.com/whatis/economy-graphs.php>

I'm not saying it definitely has been.

